# Conventions or fur meets in the UK?



## myfriendscallmefox (May 28, 2012)

So, I was just wondering if anyone knew of any conventions in the East Anglia region of the UK? I looked everywhere but couldn't seem to find any. The closest I can find is a hundred miles away in London. A little help anyone?


----------



## Smelge (May 28, 2012)

East Anglia is pretty much the middle of nowhere. So no, the closest you'll get is London or possibly birmingham.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 13, 2012)

What about CONFUZZLED its 30 miles east of Birmingham as it has move to the Hinckley island hotel and is staying there for the foreseeable future you should check the website out ill give you the link http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/ Check it out and I know their last convention was last month but their next con is next year I think it is in around MAY at the end of May I think. hope you find this information helpful  from your friendly Wolf pup LONESTAR x


----------



## mk_01 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, 
I am bit confused, is FA legal in uk and also the tumblrs of the furry artists, what if the gallery contains beastiality contents are they still legal?


mk_01


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2012)

mk_01 said:


> Hi,
> I am bit confused, is FA legal in uk and also the tumblrs of the furry artists, what if the gallery contains beastiality contents are they still legal?
> 
> 
> mk_01



I'm pretty sure it is legal to visit Fur affinity websites from the UK. x3

At OP, sorry I can't help you- anything I would have mentioned has already been. :c


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 21, 2012)

its safe to go one here in the uk XD
also don't know if anyone's seen my thread about a wales meet up


----------



## Avelore (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm also interested in this.
Being in Essex, or in the broader spectrum, England, there's never any news from big furventions in England at all, at least not to me. I'd love to get a taste of a convention here in England before I venture out to the US to attend the majesty of furcons.
All I get to see posted around the net is smaller furmeets. I'm not sure if they're for me, though.


----------



## Pan157 (Nov 5, 2012)

There are two conventions in the UK which are ConFuzzled in Hinckley http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/ 
 and Scotiacon in Inverness http://www.scotiacon.co.uk/ (currently under maintenance)


----------



## Pan157 (Nov 5, 2012)

You need to go onto the Ukfur forums which will give you information about the two main UK furcons.


----------



## Arekkusu (Nov 7, 2012)

Pan157's right Ukfur is the only site which displays most of the events and furmeets in country so thats your best bet Good luck!


----------



## Hunter Beast (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm in Nowich, Norfolk if there are any furries around that area. 
I'm quite new to the furry community and I'm interested in meeting other furries. Also, I've only just started constructing a fursuit... would I need one to meet others?


----------

